# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Personal Robot, Autonomous, New York City, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Autonomous

"Personal Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence Personal Robot
January 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Maya: Your Personal Robot | Hardware Battlefield 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Robotbase introduces Maya, a personal assistant robot powered by deep learning that can sense its environment and respond to commands.

----------


## Airicist

Personal Robot Friend - Creepy or Just Right? 

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> Personal Robot from Robotbase is a smashing crowdfunding success, with a mobile robot assistant who wakes you up, orders your lunch, automates your home, acts like a security guard, and more! It also bears a passing reference to Frozen's Anna and Elsa, as well as Rapunzel. Is this robot assistant perfect? Or...unsettling? Kim Horcher, Sandra Daugherty (Sex Nerd Sandra), and Brett Erlich (Viral Video Film School, Pop Trigger) discuss!

----------


## Airicist

'RobotBase' is creating a personal assistant for you? 

Published on Mar 18, 2015




> Robotbase Founder Duy Huynh on creating a personal assistant robot and what features they provide.
> Watch Cheryl Casone talk about Gadgets and Tech Sector on Money Melissa Francis.

----------

